# problem too complicated to have a title (graphic cards and stuff)



## the_new_guy (May 23, 2007)

Hey guys
um well
i have a question
im planing to start the whole "steam" gaming thing like half life 2 and DoD:source and stuff  
*BUT*
my computers 6 years old and i cant afford a new one  
*SO*
my computer is a DELL - pentium 4 - 2.8ghz - 1gb RAM - Nvidia Fx 5200 

:up:

so i wanna buy a nvidia 7600 GT or GS 
but i'm a bit confused with the whole PCI/AGP/PCI:express stuff

i found in the device manager that the card's "location" is: PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0

that probably means that it is PCI or something... 

now does this mean i can get the 7600 GT or GS?
or if i get it it will run bad?
or im way off track with my thought path and should give up?

guys any help will do  
and i did search so dont flame me if its a repeated thread

PLEASE HELP


----------



## The Jesbus Fire (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like you have a regular PCI card.

But you might still have an AGP slot, open it up and check.


----------



## the_new_guy (May 23, 2007)

sooooooo....

if i've got an AGP slot, problem solved right?

i just get an AGP card...

are all AGP slots the same? will they all support 7600GT??

and wwhat if i don't have a AGP slot??
new motherboard?

omg i'm so hopeless


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What is the model number of the Dell?


----------



## the_new_guy (May 23, 2007)

um i don't know exactly where to find the model number on the computer but there is a sticker on the side with a few series of numbers

X08 - 73061 ?
05D481 ?
GQ5F81S ?

i don't know where to find it.....


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Go to Start > Run and type in sysdm.cpl


----------



## the_new_guy (May 23, 2007)

ok

in the genral tab it had 76477-OEM-0048817-78071 but that was under "registered to:" 
is that the right thing?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

"PCI slot" is a somewhat generic term and even an AGP or PCIe slot will be called PCI so that won't help with with what you have. Look on the side or back of your case for a Service tag #.

AGP slot:


----------



## the_new_guy (May 23, 2007)

found a service tag: GQ5F81S

what do i do with it?

i also opened my computer up but i didn't know what to look for so i closed it back up  

is there a program or something that just tells u if u have AGP or PCI or whatever?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What I was looking for was Dell Dimension 8300 which I got from your service tag number.

According to the documention http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim8300/sm/specs.htm you have an AGP 8x slot.

Here are some cards that will work. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8+1069609639+106790727&name=GeForce+FX+series


----------

